# Un freeware contourne les protections de l'iPod



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2001)

Une info glanée sur le web...

Un gratuiciel allemand permet d'accéder aux fichiers MP3 de l'iPod "protégés" par Apple pour inciter ses utilisateurs à ne pas pirater les &#339;uvres musicales. Cet utilitaire n'est utilisable que sur Mac.
http://www.vnunet.fr/actu/article.htm?numero=8763


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2001)

Les fichiers mp3 sont tout simplement sauvegardés dans un dossier invisible sur le disque dur de l'iPod.

N'importe quel utilitaire Mac sachant rendre visible un dossier invisible (ne serait-ce que ResEdit) permet d'accéder aux fichiers mp3...


----------

